# Pass Portes / Freeraid



## UK-FLATLANDER (May 22, 2008)

I took part in the Pass Portes du Soleil last year and really enjoyed the event. I was wondering if there are any other similar events in Europe? I'm aware of the Freeraid and that look interesting. I'm not a downhilller so the Mega is out, I'm looking for events that fit into the Trail/AM categories.

Thanks


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Lenzerheide Bike Attack ?


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

UK, which format did you ride last year, and how long did it take you? I'm interested in the event but not sure intense it it. With lifts, 75km seems definitely doable. I'm not a hardcore downhiller, but rode over a few Swiss passes last fall.


----------



## UK-FLATLANDER (May 22, 2008)

As it was our first Alpine trip we went for the Intermediate (40/45km) Trek. It took us about 8 hours at a fairly leisurely pass, including helping fix some one elses flat. If you're used to the terrain and are resonably fit then the full circuit should not be a problem - you also get to start at 8:00am for the Classic as opposed to 9:00am for the Intermediate.

The organisation and atmosphere were great, so enjoy.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

As mentioned before the Bike attack in Lenzerheide is a fun freeride race. Its perfectly doable on a trail or all mountain bike and is a blast of a weekend.

Alternatively if you want something that is more of an enduro/trail type of event then try the Grischa Trail Ride which is in the same area. It is a three day stage event. You ride for about 6 hours each day and ride as many trails as possible. You get points for every trail section you ride and the team that collects the most points wins. The trails are amazing and you are allowed to use the mountain transport if you want so the amount of time you spend riding trails is maximised. Its definitely one of the most fun events I have ever done on a bike.

http://grischatrail.alpen-challenge.ch./

sorry the website is in German google webpage translate should sort you out.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet! Definitely gonna bookmark that one! I just moved to Germany, and have family in Switzerland. No shortage of places to ride eh, just gotta find them!

cheers,
dave


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

cdn-dave said:


> Sweet! Definitely gonna bookmark that one! I just moved to Germany, and have family in Switzerland. No shortage of places to ride eh, just gotta find them!
> 
> cheers,
> dave


You wouldn't believe it. Roll on July when the high altitude stuff opens.

:thumbsup:


----------

